
Secret Alpine Gold Vaults Are the New Swiss Bank Accounts - jackgavigan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-30/secret-swiss-gold-vaults-are-the-new-swiss-bank-accounts
======
Cozumel
It's a press release by the company
[http://www.swissdatasafe.ch/en](http://www.swissdatasafe.ch/en)

Identical text on Bloomberg, ZeroHedge and Yahoo!

